# USS Selma Pictures



## Bobby

These were taken last summer Bob.


----------



## Bobby

Here are some more


----------



## pelican

Thanks, Bobby ... that's like a personal guided tour. Had no idea there was that much of the internal 'infrastructure' left.
Bob


----------



## MarcusT

Great pics Bobby. What is the water depth in that area?


----------



## Bobby

MarcusT said:


> Great pics Bobby. What is the water depth in that area?


Right off the stern it drops to about 40ft but around the sides it is around 15-16ft. Right up against it is only 3-4ft. I don't know how deep that hold is My wife wouldn't get in it and tell me. And if you are fishing off the stern there is a cable that runs across there on the bottom. It has 2 of my anchors and lots of tackle on it.


----------



## CHICKENCHASER

So This Was A Military Ship? I Always Thought It Was A Tobacco Transport Ship? Which Is Right?


----------



## Bobby

It was made out of concrete. and was a steam ship. It had a hole knocked in it down in South America and they patched it up enough to get it back here. They used it for target practus for bombing runs in the Gulf but it wouldn't sink so they towed it in where it is and sunk it. I think it was in Aug of 1941 when they parked it where it is.

Do a google search for it. There is lots of info on it.


----------



## stargazer

*Here is some more info*

http://www.concreteships.org/ships/ww1/selma/


----------



## MarcusT

Bobby said:


> Right off the stern it drops to about 40ft but around the sides it is around 15-16ft. Right up against it is only 3-4ft. I don't know how deep that hold is My wife wouldn't get in it and tell me. And if you are fishing off the stern there is a cable that runs across there on the bottom. It has 2 of my anchors and lots of tackle on it.


*Gracious Amigo!!!!*


----------



## RustyBrown

*Thanks Bobby*

I think this thread will get a lot of responses. Thanks for taking me somewhere that I've never seen, but always wanted to go. Based on the condition of the rebar I think it might be safer for me to look at your shots than visit there myself.

I love the detail in those shots. I'm assuming that the hold is open to the water based on the comments about the piggies. I bet it's sheepshead heaven as well. I've done a little reading on Galvestion history and I believe at one time there was a hermit that lived on the Selma with his goats.

Thanks again for sharing. I find these *very* interesting.


----------



## Bobby

RustyBrown said:


> I think this thread will get a lot of responses. Thanks for taking me somewhere that I've never seen, but always wanted to go. Based on the condition of the rebar I think it might be safer for me to look at your shots than visit there myself.
> 
> I love the detail in those shots. I'm assuming that the hold is open to the water based on the comments about the piggies. I bet it's sheepshead heaven as well. I've done a little reading on Galvestion history and I believe at one time there was a hermit that lived on the Selma with his goats.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing. I find these *very* interesting.


Its really not that bad but you do have to watch where you step. Yes there was a old man that lived on it. He lived up in the bow. He had a old wooden boat he paddled back and forth to land. I don't remember when he was run off or who ran him off. I understand it has a historical marker on it somewhere now.I will look next time I am out there. I remember my cousin and I spent the night on it when I was a kid 14 or 15yrs old.


----------



## Pod

Great pictures Bobby. Thanks for the background info (and link, Stargazer). As many times as I have seen it I did not know anything about it's history.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Bobby said:


> I remember my cousin and I spent the night on it when I was a kid 14 or 15yrs old.


:spineyes: Was that the year they sank her Bobby? :rotfl: Just kidding!

Thanks for showing us Selma as she is today. I've taken a few photos of her from the outside but never thought to jump aboard her. There's a lot of history in these areas that we all fish and aren't even aware of.


----------



## Bobby

I agree Capt Ray. I remember when we could walk on the barges next to the ferry landing on Bolivar. They were almost complete at that time. I have also spent the night on them. Fished all night long.


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Concrete Ship*

Great shots! I have taken shots of the ship but only from the ferry. I had a plumber that fished off the ship and he lost his $1400 wedding ring there. Is probably down there with your equipment.
Steve


----------



## Bobby

Shed Hunter said:


> Great shots! I have taken shots of the ship but only from the ferry. I had a plumber that fished off the ship and he lost his $1400 wedding ring there. Is probably down there with your equipment.
> Steve


You would be surprised what is around that old ship. Including some old brass slot machines from the casinos that used to be in Galveston.


----------



## limey

Very interesting, I'll have to take time out on my next trip & check it out. Wow, 40' is deep, I thought the ship channel was the deepest around & only because that was dredged.


----------

